# Your Top 10 Favourite Albums



## Minish (Aug 2, 2010)

I figured why not. There've been similiar threads, but I'm pretty sure none for your overall favourite albums _ever_. :D Yes. Ever.

I was going to say five, but... then I realised how hard it was to choose.

For me, it's probably:

1. ULTRA BLUE - Utada Hikaru
2. Enchant - Emilie Autumn
3. Water Forest - RURUTIA
4. Mother Earth - Within Temptation
5. Details - Frou Frou
6. Epica - Kamelot
7. Century Child - Nightwish
8. Lungs - Florence + the Machine
9. Signs of Life - Poets of the Fall
10. World of Omnia - Omnia


Gahhh that was tough.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 2, 2010)

I really, really, really have trouble doing such a thing, but at this point in time, in no particular order

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
Anathema - Judgement
Porcupine Tree - In Absentia
Katatonia - Tonight's Decision (or any of their latter day albums really)
Rammstein - Mutter
Slayer - Reign in Blood
Kamelot - The Black Halo
Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral
Opeth - Blackwater Park
Dream Theater - Images and Words

honorable mentions to:

A Perfect Circle - Thirteenth Step
Metallica - Master of Puppets
Death - Human
Dark Tranquillity - Fiction
Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor
Blackfield - s/t II
Sonata Arctica - Reckoning Night
Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element Part 1
Radiohead - OK Computer
Muse - Absolution
Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge over Troubled Water
Clint Mansell - Requiem for a Dream OST
In Flames - Clayman
The Cure - Disintegration

and so many more


----------



## departuresong (Aug 2, 2010)

This will probably change tomorrow, but...

10. Tristania - _Ashes_
9. Indica - _Kadonnut puutarha_
8. Klee - _Berge versetzen_
7. Tori Amos - _Under the Pink_
6. Theatre of Tragedy - _Musique_
5. Tori Amos - _Scarlet's Walk_
4. Wir sind Helden - _Soundso_
3. Indica - _A Way Away_
2. Lily Allen - _It's Not Me, It's You_
1. Tori Amos - _From the Choirgirl Hotel_


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 2, 2010)

One album per artist, no order, still really difficult:

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd
Closing Time - Tom Waits
Cost of Living - Jason Webley
No, Virginia - The Dresden Dolls
WAT - Laibach
In the Court of the Crimson King - King Crimson
Horses - Patti Smith
Medúlla - Björk
Faith and Courage - Sinéad O'Connor
Station to Station - David Bowie

Though, really, without restrictions, half the list would be Pink Floyd. Dark Side of the Moon, The Wall, and Atom Heart Mother are right up there with Wish You Were Here.


----------



## Michi (Aug 2, 2010)

Uhhmn, well I'm usually scared to post in these threads because I tend to prefer mainstream artists, but oh well. :/

1. The Fame Monster - Lady Gaga
2. Fallen - Evanescence
3. Avenged Sevenfold - Avenged Sevenfold
4. Monkey Business - Black Eyed Peas
5. Rated R - Rihanna
6. The Open Door - Evanescence
7. Animal - Ke$ha
8. The Fame - Lady Gaga
9. Love is Dead - Kerli
10. Funhouse - P!nk

That's only with more than 1 album allowed per artist. If you count only 1 per artist, then...

1. The Fame Monster - Lady Gaga
2. Fallen - Evanescence
3. Avenged Sevenfold - Avenged Sevenfold
4. Monkey Business - Black Eyed Peas
5. Rated R - Rihanna
6. Animal - Ke$ha
7. Love is Dead - Kerli
8. Funhouse - P!nk
9. Riot! - Paramore
10. One of the Boys - Katy Perry 

Honorable mention:

Teenage Dream by Katy Perry. Yes, I know only two songs have been released so far, but they are two of my favorite songs ever.
Confessions on a Dancefloor Iby Madonna. All I have to say is that this is by far her best album. The ONLY reasons this isn't on my list are "Jump" and "Push."


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 3, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> One album per artist, no order, still really difficult:
> 
> Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd
> Closing Time - Tom Waits
> ...


I agree completely - I could make a top 10 of only Pink Floyd and not lie


----------



## Chopsuey (Aug 3, 2010)

Let's see... in no particular order;

Ride The Lightning- Metallica
Bad Company- Bad Company
Flight 666 Soundtrack- Iron Maiden
How To Dismantle An Atomic Bomb- U2
Toys In The Attic- Aerosmith
Appetite For Destruction- Guns N' Roses
Animal Magnetism- Scorpions
Moving Pictures- Rush
Back In Black- AC/DC
??? (Couldn't decide. Maybe Contraband- Velvet Revolver.)


----------



## Keltena (Aug 3, 2010)

Going with the 'one album per artist' thing and in no real order...

Waking Hour - Vienna Teng
Running on Ice - Vertical Horizon
Mother Earth - Within Temptation
The Glass Passenger - Jack's Mannequin
Little Earthquakes - Tori Amos
Enchant - Emilie Autumn
Safe in a Crazy World - Corrinne May
Ladies of the Canyon - Joni Mitchell
Come On Come On - Mary Chapin Carpenter
Candycoatedwaterdrops - Plumb

...something vaguely like that. Other awesome albums:

Taking the Long Way - Dixie Chicks
Begin to Hope - Regina Spektor
Origin - Evanescence
Conjure One - Conjure One
Maroon - Barenaked Ladies

aaaand I could go on all day.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 3, 2010)

Kid A - Radiohead
Sung Tongs - Animal Collective
Loveless - My Bloody Valentine
Goo - Sonic Youth
Með suð í eyrum við spilum endalaust - Sigur Rós
Hissing Fauna, Are You the Destroyer? - of Montreal
Clap Your Hands Say Yeah - Clap Your Hands Say Yeah
Microcastle - Deerhunter
Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
Person Pitch - Panda Bear

something like that.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 3, 2010)

Eh, tough one. Let's see.

InnerPartySystem - InnerPartySystem
The Fame - Lady GaGa
In Silico - Pendulum
One-X - Three Days Grace
Hail Destroyer - Cancer Bats
The Cost - The Frames
Beyond The Horizon - People In Planes
Everybody Jam! - Scatman John
Hysterics - Rolo Tomassi
Fables From A Mayfly: What I Tell You Three Times Is True - Fair to Midland


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 4, 2010)

Right now...

Metallica - Master of Puppets
Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast
Helloween - Keeper of the Seven Keys, Pt. 2
Testament - Practice What You Preach
Journey - Escape
Guns n' Roses - Chinese Democracy
Nightwish - Angels Fall First
Slayer - Reign in Blood
Deep Purple - Machine Head
Stratovarius - Elements, Pt. 1

Honorable Mentions:

Judas Priest - Painkiller
Soundgarden - Superunknown
Pearl Jam - Ten (their only good album, in my opinion)
DragonForce - Inhuman Rampage
In Flames - Clayman
Yngwie Malmsteen - Rising Force
Tiffany - Tiffany
X Japan - Art of Life (technically a single, but yeah)
Radiohead - In Rainbows
AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap

etc.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 5, 2010)

rock-ground, if you only have a collection 236 songs like your signature says, then aren't those 20 albums, like, every album you own?


----------



## -Chris- (Aug 5, 2010)

rock-ground said:


> Tiffany - Tiffany


Did you put that in just to see if people are paying attention?

Plus everyone knows that Out of the Blue by Debbie Gibson is way better.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 5, 2010)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> rock-ground, if you only have a collection 236 songs like your signature says, then aren't those 20 albums, like, every album you own?


a) I haven't updated that in a while - it's now ~400.
b) I don't actually own nine of those, but I've listened to the full albums on Youtube, hence the disclaimer.

Speaking of which...

*edits sig*

EDIT: @Chris: No, I think Tiffany is awesome. Better than Debbie Gibson, too!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 6, 2010)

This is quite difficult... I can put a few albums on this list without even thinking about it, but the rest is going to be difficult.

One album per artist, sure.

The Smashing Pumpkins - Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon/Wish You Were Here
King Crimson - In The Court of the Crimson King
311 - Transistor
The Beatles - The White Album
Spacehog - Resident Alien
Nirvana - Nevermind
Megadeth - Peace Sells... But Who's Buying?
The Who - Who's Next
Scars on Broadway - Scars on Broadway


----------



## benwayshouse (Aug 7, 2010)

this is in no order after the first two albums.

television, _marquee moon_
my bloody valentine, _loveless_
david bowie, _low_
the stooges, _funhouse_
deerhunter, _cryptograms_
the velvet underground, _white light/white heat_
brian eno, _another green world_
cocteau twins, _heaven or las vegas_
new york dolls, _new york dolls_
daft punk, _discovery_

that was very difficult to think about after eno.. :/


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 8, 2010)

foreign contaminent!!!! i love your taste in music!! are you at lolla again this year?


----------



## benwayshouse (Aug 8, 2010)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> foreign contaminent!!!! i love your taste in music!! are you at lolla again this year?


nope. i couldn't go to any festivals this year. i'm going to a deerhunter show on tuesday and that's about it for summer concerts.


----------

